# How to access other computers on network?



## jituajanta (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am using Iball baton 150M router for using internet on my devices. 

My Desktop is connected to router by lan port and my laptop is connected using wifi of the router.

What I want to do is that i want to access desktop folders from my laptop and laptop's folder by desktop. 

Kindly help me to make this network.

I am using windows 8.1 in laptop and windows 7 in Desktop.

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2015)

Enable network discovery in network and sharing centre in both the PCs.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 4, 2015)

Do you know the ip address assigned by router to each pc??  If no, go to router settings and see the wireless clients connected and there you can see the ip adress.


After that you need to share the disk drive of both pc along with necessary permissions.This can be done by right click--> disk drive icon -->properties-->sharing-->aadvanced sharing.


After that press windows+r key on any pc and type "\\192.xx.xx.xx\" (without double quotes)  where this is the ip address of the OTHER pc. AFter that it will ask for username/password. Enter it and you're good to go.


----------



## Zishi (Jun 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Enable network discovery in network and sharing centre in both the PCs.


+1
but there should be password protection on both systems..
 [MENTION=146040]jituajanta[/MENTION]
share the folders which you want to access from other pc..
and then you ll have to goto "My computer then click on network from left side, you will get the pc of which folder you want to access....


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 5, 2015)

This reminded me of how I used to shut down PCs at office... They never figured out what was happening   

for authentication use "net" command.
net use \\pc /user:username

Edit: as @SaiyanGoku  said, network discovery (or I think "Allow remote access to this computer") must be enabled.


----------

